# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Emmerdale > The Rumour Mill >  Katie and Matthew

## tammyy2j

I really hope this is only a rumour but there talk of Matthew King and Katie hooking up  :Angry:   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Bad Wolf

why is katie still in the village, unless she gets involved in jo and andy and they form an alliance, there is no point to her, her only firnd is chaz

----------

Chris_2k11 (25-08-2008)

----------


## Chris_2k11

> why is katie still in the village, unless she gets involved in jo and andy and they form an alliance, there is no point to her, her only firnd is chaz


I cant believe shes still in it! shes as dull as anything imo.

----------


## lizann

This better be a rumour only 

I hate Katie its time she left or dies  :Thumbsup:

----------

